
BMW speeds up plans to electrify 25 new models, now due by 2023 - Ultramanoid
https://arstechnica.com/cars/2019/06/bmw-speeds-up-plans-to-electrify-25-new-models-now-due-by-2023/
======
tonyedgecombe
I’m surprised we don’t see more plugin hybrids on the market, they seem to
offer most of the benefits of full electric without the downsides. At least if
most of your journeys are reasonably short.

~~~
esotericn
Could you elaborate on the downsides of fully electric vehicles?

Just interested, from my perspective the only major downside would be cost,
and it wouldn't take much, either in additional taxation on buying/running ICE
cars, or just more mass production of EVs, to rectify that, at least if you
compare like for like (new EV vs. new ICE).

It'll take a long time to attack the 15 year old Japanese banger market (I've
had cars that cost literally 100-200 quid a year to run, all costs included
except fuel), sure.

~~~
tonyedgecombe
Cost, range, availability.

~~~
esotericn
Range is a solved problem. Modern EVs get over 300 miles and charge 150 miles
in 15-30mins.

I'm not sure what you mean by 'availability' \- in the context of your comment
"I’m surprised we don’t see more plugin hybrids on the market", wherein we're
talking about what car manufacturers could be doing, well, they're all
available.

A Model X with a Land Rover shell is obviously feasible, it's just that no-one
has done it yet. It's probably within the means of a dedicated enthusiast.

I'm surprised that car manufacturers are dragging their feet. ICE's are
absolutely dead technology.

~~~
tonyedgecombe
Range is only a solved problem if you spend a lot of money.

Availability is an issue, most EVs in the UK are on 12 month lead times.
Volkswagen have actually withdrawn some cars from sale.

~~~
esotericn
I think we're just talking past each other here, I don't disagree.

I just think this all boils down to cost. The lower cost cars are crap or
unavailable.

